# 3 day transfer or 5 day??? pls advise which is stronger.



## cherraberra (Sep 18, 2011)

hello everyone,

We had egg collection yesterday ( 1st round of IVF) We have been asked to make a choice to either go for* 3 day transfer or have a 5 day blastocyst transfer*. Can anyone advise of their experiences and choices regarding this Hurry with replies please - we need to inform clinic first thing in the morning. xx


----------



## C-M-F (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi cherraberra

Congrats on making it this far  

we had a 5 day blasto put back in.  Our clinic advised us they preferred to do 5 day transferred if the eggs were good enough but if there was any doubt about them making it to day 5 they would do a day 3 transfer.

At our pre EC appointment we sat down with the embroyolgist and she was really good at going through all the options but they basically said they would decide what was best for us based on the quality of the fertilised eggs.

Wishing you loads of luck.

xx


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi there. Im on my first 2ww and i had a day 5 hatching bladt transfered on monday. We were told to strongly consider blast transfer due to the amount of fertilised eggs we had (14). The more you have the better chance you have of them getting to blast. If you only have one or two embryos then see what your clinic suggests. I was really lucky and 13 of mine went to blast but in most cases there are some that stop developing. A blast at 5 days is when the embryo would normally reach your uterus and start implanting (in a natural pregnancy) but some say your best to have them put back into there natural enviroment asap. Its a tricky decision to make. Hope i helped a little. Good luck with everything  xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My clinic made the decision for me to.  I only had 5 embryos and only one was a grade A, so going to blast wasn't an option.  I had a 3 day transfer and now have a son.

You are supposed to have a higher success rate with blast's, but my sister had a 5 day blast put back 18 months ago and she got a BFN.

Who knows what is best.

Good luck

Stacey
x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if you haven't very many embies better to go for a 3 day and get them back inside. if you have lots, better to wait, because any that do survive til 5 day will be strong ones with a good chance of bfp.


----------



## cherraberra (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you all for you helpfull advice - i did not realise it went off quality off eggs to reach 5 day blast so i think i'll ask how good they are before we decide. We have 8 that have fertilised - i have no idea if this is good, average or poor so we are in the dark as we have tried to take this each day as it comes and not go too far infront.  I'm just   it works 1st time. xx


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

My current twin pregnancy and my DD were both day2 transfers.

If you have a lot to choose from go for a blast. If not I dont think it really matters when you put them back.

I have done day2 transfers, day 3 transfers, day4 transfers, blast transfer on day5, hatching blast and also a day6 blast and only have babies from day2 tranfer.

good luck!!


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

cherra

you only go to BLAST if you have too many to choose from and none of them are standing out as the strongest.
Eight is very good. If you have 8 top quality and the embryologist cannot decide which ones to put back, then you go to blast to help to select the best ones.

If it is clear earlier which is the best embryos, then there is no reason really to go to blast.
An embryo will stay and implant and become a baby if it has the potential to do so, and it doesnt matter what day it is transferred.

The embryologist likes to pick the best to go back. So leaving them longer in the lab may help with this.
Ask your embryologist what he suggests. How many cells do each of your embryos have, how many are you putting back?

Hope this helps.


----------



## cherraberra (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you nevergiveup1, Congrats on your pregnancy too.  We are with the Care clinic in Manchester so i will ask them in the morning how are our little embryo's are doing and if they are strong enough i'll wait til the 5 day blast. My head is in a spin as i dont know if we should have 2 put back or 1. It is soooo hard to decide what is the right thing to do as all i have is the what if's going round in my head. xx


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Cherraberra, i was with manchester care too and i went with there advice and expert knowledge every step of the way. They were fantastic. I cracked and tested early on 5dp5dt and 6dp5dt both tests are positive. Todays line significantly darker than yesterdays. In my opinion i would go with what care advise. Hope you get your bfp very soon  lots of luck. Xx


----------



## cherraberra (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks danielle K - i did take their advice and ended up with a 3day transfer as that is what was reccommended. I'm now on the 2ww so all we can do is hope and  . xx


----------

